# burr comb and no honey



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Clint! Stop fighting them and you will win!


----------



## pistolero56 (May 10, 2011)

what do i need to do i figured in two years they should have more than four frames made up


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome Clint. You are right, they should have a lot more than 4 frames drawn if it has been two years! In fact, I am amazed that they have survived with only 4 frames for brood and honey. How about give us some more info: What have you fed them? Is there a flow going on right now? How is your hive set up? There are some great folks on here who will give you good info.


----------



## carrojb (Jul 22, 2009)

How many bees are there out of curiosity, what the brood pattern look like, etc? But if it was me I would kill the queen, requeen if strong enough, if not combine. Be ruthless with weak hives is my advice.


----------



## pistolero56 (May 10, 2011)

through winter i fed 50/50 sugar water mixture and a little less early spring.the log they were in had four combs about a foot long and between 4 and 8 inches wide. i left them the honey and wax the ate honey but not wax i started with onedeep super 10 frame and at the end of last summer me g-pa said they might be to hot and if i added another super the queen might lay more eggs to offset temp. and currently have two deep supers. there is alfalfa clover and plenty of flowers and gardens . i feed with a half gallon jar feeder


----------



## pistolero56 (May 10, 2011)

two deep frames covered heavily with bees a bunch flying around getting pollen and and probally two hundered scattered in hive on the two full frames they are partially drawn with larva in most holes and most other frames are have comb about 3/4 at top and 1/4 drawn at bottoms


----------



## Benjaminkeith (Apr 13, 2011)

Have you thought about fiving them a foundationless frame or two?


----------



## pistolero56 (May 10, 2011)

no im pretty green at the whole preventative maintenance on these bees i can try will it help? and als a big thanks for the help to all who have taken intrest so far i have looked for a year before i found this site


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Clint!
Glad you found us, and glad your grandfather is still around. Did you put the bees in some of his old equipment? Or have you bought stuff, and getting started yourself?

The other posters are correct, after 2 years, the colony should be booming. And your task is to learn to go with the bees, and not fight them.

Burbank is near Ponca City, is there a beekeeper's group in Ponca City? Someone there who could give you some on-site advice?
I would have thought, if you had them in 10-frame boxes, even without foundation, they would have built there own and woven all those frames together. You might try to find the Oklahoma Beekeeper's web site, see if there are any beekeepers near you who can take a look, and see what's going on inside the hive.

Based on what you've said, I assume you've tied their old comb into frames, and have given them additional frames to fill out the brood box and the super, but no foundation. Not sure how you're feeding them. I'd give them frames of foundation, and feed them 1:1 sugar syrup as long as they'll take it. if you have a hive top feeder, good, if not, try a zip lock bag with a 2" slit cut in the top, place on top of the frames.

But there has to be something else going on inside that colony, for it not to have built up and filled out your equipment. Look at the pattern of brood and eggs...nice full pattern, kind of oval? pollen and honey stored top and sides in an arc around the brood? All the brood about the same age? sealed in one section, larvae in another, eggs in another? or all jumbled up? Might be a queen issue.

If you have a book or two, refer to them. If not, might want to get a couple if you're going to keep after this. 
Good luck to you!
Steven


----------



## pistolero56 (May 10, 2011)

thanks steven yes i used his old boxes he had cases of new unassembled frames and old foundation which i used all and have leftovers. when i hived the bees i put their comb in frames with string and the rest of frames had foundation. ill send pics of hive.yes i live near ponca city ive looked at oklahoma bee keeper ass'n and they didnt have much on site


----------



## pistolero56 (May 10, 2011)

hi everyone i called the ag extension offices today and there are no other beeks within 70 miles of here that is except for the ones i already know i was going to get pics but it was rainy today and didnt want to upset the girls


----------

